# Surprised today at Costco (new dog offerings)



## speeddts (Sep 3, 2010)

Just wanted to mention that Costco has begun to sell more pet supply products behind its PHARMACY counter, some stuff looked really reasonable.

Alongside the obvious pet medications, they had GREENIES for sale at a cost that was $5 to $8 less than the pet big box stores.

Also saw Instinct biscuits (surprised) in big box for a really good bulk price also in the regular pet isle. 

Nice to see some better dog products at the big stores finally... 

Thanks for the read.


----------

